# Any Bull Muzzeloader Advice Nov-2-10



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a tag for the any Bull Muzzleloader, and wanted some Input from some of you guys that have been hunting it. I'm thinking maybe a better chance of seeing Elk in that time frame with snow pushing some of them out that high country what do you guys think :?:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

You hit it on the head.... If there is snow to push the animals down, then you could see some. If there is no snow, good luck as its the last of the major hunts and the animals have been pushed all over the mountain. That said, I'm doing the muzzleloader elk, but more for fun than anything.


----------



## bubba b (Sep 10, 2008)

the only issue i have run into hunting elk that time of year is the big bulls are with a bunch of cows and usually at the back so by the time you might get to see the bull the cows have already went by far enough to wind you 
but i have always got into the elk during the hunt and usually mess up on a stalk (wind, noise ect) and screw up getting a shot but for me and where i have been hunting there have been multiple opportunities a year and there is hundreds of rifle hunters in there each year


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have taken rifle hunters out elk hunting the past three years, and I see way more elk on the muzzle loader elk hunt than I do rifle hunting. The bulls are harder to bring in, they will talk to you, but typically won't come to you unless you happen to be right on them already, so that does make it difficult. But, you will see so much more action.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

BigT said:


> You hit it on the head.... If there is snow to push the animals down, then you could see some. If there is no snow, good luck as its the last of the major hunts and the animals have been pushed all over the mountain. That said, I'm doing the muzzleloader elk, but more for fun than anything.


+1. Snow is a BIG plus.


----------

